# Clock repair for 63/64 Impala



## joe64ss

I fixed the clock in my 64 SS.

You need to pull it out of the dash and pull it apart (you can figure that out depending on your vehicle and clock).

Look at the points on the clock (yes points like a distributor)

Take a piece of sandpaper or a small file and clean off both of the contact points of the points (no pun intended)

Carefully spray the shafts and any rotating areas of the clock mechanism you see with WD-40 (use care not to spray it on everything)

Move the little teeth that hold the gear in place (like a ratchet) so the points are closed and touching each other.

Reassmble the clock and test it on a battery or a charger with + hooked up to the terminal and the body of the clock hooked up to ground.

It should make a "click" then start ticking. Then disconnect the wires, let the clock tick until it stops, then put it back in the car. Make sure you have 12 volts at the clock terminal. Plug it in, it should "click" then start ticking and keep on going...

Good luck.


----------



## pink63impala

:0 ill try it :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

worked for mine  that clock never worked since i got my impala, now that i did that its good, accurate to the second too. thanks


----------



## slo

Good info. I'm do that to my 64. And gonna try it on my bomb are if its the same.


----------



## joe64ss

Nice - Let's keep this post somewhere accessable. How about it?


----------



## Pepper

good lookin out homie. cant wait to try it on my 63! :thumbsup:


----------



## joe64ss

My clock is still ticking...


----------



## GALLO 59

mine stopped ticking after about 36 hours. but then when i bang on the side of it it comes back on. the wire is on good on the back, could it be the inside?


----------



## impala_631

nice, ill check it out


----------



## junbug29s

wow...thanks....that was the only thing not working in my ride...gonna try it!


----------



## joe64ss

> *mine stopped ticking after about 36 hours. but then when i bang on the side of it it comes back on. the wire is on good on the back, could it be the inside?*


Try lubing it again if it stops. I know if they are totally shot, they will not work very long after. I would file the points down again and check that you have good ground and good power at the fuse block. I got lucky and hopefully most of you will too!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

lol ill get on that.. mine was "just for looks"


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@May 3 2007, 09:50 AM~7826464
> *Nice - Let's keep this post somewhere accessable. How about it?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## joe64ss

Bump


----------



## joe64ss

Bump again! :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## SUNNYD

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

for those that are too lazy....
http://www.redlinegaugeworks.com/


----------



## joe64ss

I like the price of $0 and a little work as opposed to being too lazy and giving away my hard earned dough...


----------



## j63impala

hell yea good post.........got mine in the 63 workin in about 15 min (excluding the time to take the dash off)


----------



## JSpot69

I will try it soon!! Thx for the info!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## joe64ss

You shouldn't have to take the dash out. It has 2 screws on the back that you can get to after you pull out the lights and disconnect the wire. 2 minutes to get it out...


----------



## joe64ss

Bump for good info


----------



## j63impala

got speakers and deck mounted under the dash homie...


----------



## joe64ss

D'oh!


----------



## joe64ss

bump


----------



## joe64ss

bump


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Good Topic...ill be painting my dash next week so i will mess with the clock then :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Jun 1 2007, 02:12 PM~8023932
> *bump
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 1 2007, 10:00 PM~8026302
> *Good Topic...ill be painting my dash next week so i will mess with the clock then  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## joe64ss

bump


----------



## joe64ss

to the top!

Need to pin this one somewhere. Like the stereo one with the kick panels. What do you say LIL'ers?


----------



## joe64ss

Bump to make a sticky.


----------



## Pepper

bump :biggrin:


----------



## joe64ss

Bueller?


----------



## slo

yes this good topic needs some pics


----------



## joe64ss

I don't have to do mine again. We may do my friends Riviera and I can shoot some images and build a web page and give out a link. What do you think?


----------



## joe64ss

3T


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Jun 15 2007, 02:45 PM~8112007
> *I don't have to do mine again. We may do my friends Riviera and I can shoot some images and build a web page and give out a link. What do you think?
> *


excellent idea


----------



## socapots

good info man.. this should be stickied.. or is it??


----------



## joe64ss

If I come up with a procedure with pictures, the powers that be would pin it.


----------



## C-Bass

good topic

I was pretty close to investigating what the issue with the clock was, this will definitely help me out.

Thanks


----------



## joe64ss

Hot topic - TTT


----------



## TACOBOY

matt damon


----------



## joe64ss

TTT


----------



## joe64ss

Again


----------



## Memphis63impala

againnn


----------



## jayoldschool

Nice work. The clock in my 65 works, but only when I tap on the face of it. I'll try your method...


----------



## Memphis63impala

i pulled my clock out,pulled the two little black tabs back, but then after u do that...do the clock hands just pop off or what? couldn't get that part off so just said screw it and put it back in the car


----------



## joe64ss

Yes, you have to carefully pry the clock hands off. When you put them back on it does not matter if they go back on the same way they came off.


----------



## impalaSS327

so tryin that like others have posted thats the only thing that does not work.


----------



## impalaSS327

big props to joe64ss, man i thought i was goin to have to break down and by a new clock. not anymore, it only took a 1/2 hour to 45 min to do everything. and that was with the dash still in the car. great tip that really works. thanks for the tip. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe64ss

Thanks for the reply that it worked for you too.

Anyone else have success?


----------



## joe64ss

TTT


----------



## joe64ss

PIN


----------



## 5DEUCE

I got to try this on my foe, sometimes the shiznit works and sometimes it doesnt :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## joe64ss

:biggrin:


----------



## joe64ss

I fixed the clock in my 64 SS.

You need to pull it out of the dash and pull it apart (you can figure that out depending on your vehicle and clock).

Look at the points on the clock (yes points like a distributor)

Take a piece of sandpaper or a small file and clean off both of the contact points of the points (no pun intended)

Carefully spray the shafts and any rotating areas of the clock mechanism you see with WD-40 (use care not to spray it on everything)

Move the little teeth that hold the gear in place (like a ratchet) so the points are closed and touching each other.

Reassmble the clock and test it on a battery or a charger with + hooked up to the terminal and the body of the clock hooked up to ground.

It should make a "click" then start ticking. Then disconnect the wires, let the clock tick until it stops, then put it back in the car. Make sure you have 12 volts at the clock terminal. Plug it in, it should "click" then start ticking and keep on going...

Good luck.


----------



## joe64ss

Bump bump ba bump bump


----------



## Texas_Bowties

CANT LET GOOD INFO FALL BEHIND. FINALLY GOT TO DOING MY CLOCK ON THE 63


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 23 2007, 12:21 PM~9287680
> *CANT LET GOOD INFO FALL BEHIND. FINALLY GOT TO DOING MY CLOCK ON THE 63
> *


thought you had a new one?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 27 2007, 04:54 PM~9318826
> *thought you had a new one?
> *


I DID BUT USING THIS AS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. I EVEN HAVE SOME CUSTOM MIXED PAINT TO REDO THE NEEDLES (USED NOS CLOCK TO GET COLOR JUST RIGHT) :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 07:32 PM~9335421
> *I DID BUT USING THIS AS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. I EVEN HAVE SOME CUSTOM MIXED PAINT TO REDO THE NEEDLES (USED NOS CLOCK TO GET COLOR JUST RIGHT)  :biggrin:
> *



Hypnotized showoff :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 29 2007, 08:01 PM~9335735
> *Hypnotized showoff  :0
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

this topic needs to be pinned at the top of the page :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss

+1 to pin... i haven't done it, i have dakota digital dash in mine


----------



## Str8crazy80

alright it got pinned good usefull info for clock owners :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 7 2007, 10:44 PM~9401159
> *this topic needs to be pinned at the top of the page :thumbsup:
> *


your wish has been granted Keemosabbie :biggrin:


----------



## joe64ss

I ran across one on ALL DAY's 64 last night that would work mechanically and tick down, but wouldn't fire to wind to tick down again. It is the solenoid that is bad. I tried to solder the wires, but the internal coil of the solenoid is bad. I am going to find a source for these solenoids so I can replce them, then you guys can start sending me your clocks to fix.

I will keep you posted...


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## sweet63rolln

now thats danm good info that I beleave that should be passed on . Info like this is very useful . thanks I'll try this this weekend . keep up the helpful info and keep 
ride'n


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Great info. Gonna try it will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Street Lowyalty




----------



## drpadilla

yeah does anyone got any pictures of the hook up to the terminals for the battery's


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Apr 3 2008, 02:24 AM~10321105
> *I ran across one on ALL DAY's 64 last night that would work mechanically and tick down, but wouldn't fire to wind to tick down again. It is the solenoid that is bad. I tried to solder the wires, but the internal coil of the solenoid is bad. I am going to find a source for these solenoids so I can replce them, then you guys can start sending me your clocks to fix.
> 
> I will keep you posted...
> *


would the soleniod be the coil windings .. i had my dash out about 10 years ago found a break in that lil wire and got it back in place .. and epoxied it on .. it worked for a while till one day in traffic i had a lot of smoke fill up in the gauge area ..


----------



## twopumpedupsixfo

mine still wont work


----------



## losraider63

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good thread :biggrin:


----------



## Ked O.P.

Really good info gonna have to try this on my 63...


----------



## soriano




----------



## NIMSTER64

added the link to the Quik links to "how to" guides and tutorial topics so its pinned sort of say


----------



## 816rider

will this work on FORD's? i have a 78' marquis that i would like to fix, yet dont wann tear my shit apart unless the homies think itll work... :biggrin:


----------



## calicruising

Gona see if this works on my Trey trying to take the clock out with the dash in but can't get the screws out can't even see them any one got any tips. To remove the dash not the whole thing but this part do I just take out the screws around it anything else I need in order to remove
it?


----------



## MR.MEMO

good post man! gotta try this as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## A&W

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ttt


----------



## EL MEROMERO

all right i just got home im gonna start taking the clock out of my 62 ..i hope it works :x: i'll keep you update it


----------



## touchdowntodd

this work for anyone else?


----------



## EL MEROMERO

im back.....it worked took me 30 min to take it out and 5 min to fix it :yes: :yes: thanks joess64 i took pics from my phone they dont look that good but i hope it could help alittle more.(62 impala)  









taking it appart









this are the 2 points they have like a black grease layer









cleaning them with a small file









put alittle bit of wd40 to all the mechanism then this is the gear you need to move so the 2 points can touch each other (you can move it with your finger)i put it back together
after that i tested it with the battery i heard a click and magic happened!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

i gotta do this.. its the only thing in my impala that doesnt work...


----------



## EL MEROMERO

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 16 2010, 05:38 PM~18585936
> *i gotta do this.. its the only thing in my impala that doesnt work...
> *


you should bro i tought it was gonna impossible for the clock to work been that old but i've been checking it and time its accurate :biggrin: works better than my walmart watch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump

working for anyone yet??

i have to get to this...


----------



## suave505

Does anyone know if there was a digital clock option in 63 or could you upgrade as a dealer option? My SS has a digital clock but i think they might have added later if so they did a good job. :biggrin:


----------



## A&W

:0


----------



## jfarahani

*64 Impala Clock Tune-Up*

 Thanks for this info, I took care of it today with a friend and it works perfect!


----------



## impalasixty4

did all that with file and lite oil but seems like it is jammed, does not want to turn. The motor start smoking!! What do you think??


----------



## Pacman310

Firme it worked for me. Mine is missing the knob anyone know what size thread that is? 64 impala


----------



## peter_k

Informative discussion............................


----------



## Osc/Fel 64

joe64ss said:


> I fixed the clock in my 64 SS.
> 
> You need to pull it out of the dash and pull it apart (you can figure that out depending on your vehicle and clock).
> 
> Look at the points on the clock (yes points like a distributor)
> 
> Take a piece of sandpaper or a small file and clean off both of the contact points of the points (no pun intended)
> 
> Carefully spray the shafts and any rotating areas of the clock mechanism you see with WD-40 (use care not to spray it on everything)
> 
> Move the little teeth that hold the gear in place (like a ratchet) so the points are closed and touching each other.
> 
> Reassmble the clock and test it on a battery or a charger with + hooked up to the terminal and the body of the clock hooked up to ground.
> 
> It should make a "click" then start ticking. Then disconnect the wires, let the clock tick until it stops, then put it back in the car. Make sure you have 12 volts at the clock terminal. Plug it in, it should "click" then start ticking and keep on going...
> 
> Good luck.





joe64ss said:


> I fixed the clock in my 64 SS.
> 
> You need to pull it out of the dash and pull it apart (you can figure that out depending on your vehicle and clock).
> 
> Look at the points on the clock (yes points like a distributor)
> 
> Take a piece of sandpaper or a small file and clean off both of the contact points of the points (no pun intended)
> 
> Carefully spray the shafts and any rotating areas of the clock mechanism you see with WD-40 (use care not to spray it on everything)
> 
> Move the little teeth that hold the gear in place (like a ratchet) so the points are closed and touching each other.
> 
> Reassmble the clock and test it on a battery or a charger with + hooked up to the terminal and the body of the clock hooked up to ground.
> 
> It should make a "click" then start ticking. Then disconnect the wires, let the clock tick until it stops, then put it back in the car. Make sure you have 12 volts at the clock terminal. Plug it in, it should "click" then start ticking and keep on going...
> 
> Good luck.


I got a question I wanna bench test my 64 o’clock I want to hook it up to a 12 Volt battery with a fuse what size fuse should I use and do I ground the Clock body with a ground wire to the negative on the battery side I don’t wanna fry the clock


----------

